# Fitting extra leisure battery I6571 easy ?



## Jimbothompson (Dec 25, 2013)

Ok we only have one leisure battery is it easy to fit another battery ?
And if so do i need to add another charger.
Does the battery need to be the same as one in there or can it be different AH?
Thanks
jim


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine is not an "A" class 6571, I have a lowline but underneath the passengers seat there is just enough space for a second battery. In an ideal world the two batteries should be a matched pair, same age output and storage to get the best out of them. You should not, I am advised, mix wet with gel batteries as their characteristics are very different. When I bought a couple of batteries as my single battery was failing, the supplier sold me the appropriate linkage for the two batteries. In effect both positives are joined together and both negatives joined together.
Fitting a different AH battery, will negate the AH of the more powerful battery to that of the lowest AH battery.
I trust I have got all of this correct and I am sure someone will put me to rights if I have got something wrong here.

Alan


----------



## Jimbothompson (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks
So i would say getting the same battery in the van now could be difficult so its simple put the batteries in parallel.
Will pop seat off and have a look in the next few days.
Think i can get leisure batteries through one of my shop suppliers.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Jim, 

Dethleffs used to fit the Deta DG80 gel battery up until a couple of years ago and they now fit the Banner 59501 AGM. The gel does not require ventilation, however Dethleffs do add a ventilation tube on the AGM. 

How old is the existing battery? This will determine whether you should to put two new batteries in, or just add a second one. If you add one only, it needs to mirror the existing one in capacity but this is determined by case size and also its format i.e. whether it is a gel or AGM and if the latter is the factory fit then make sure you add a vent tube for this also.

If you decide to fit two new batteries and are happy to add ventilation tubes, then you could consider a wet battery such as the Numax LV25 or Varta LFD90. Additionally, an alternative to the Deta would be the Sonnenschien GF12065Y. All of the batteries mentioned have dimensions of 353mm x 175mm x 190mm so there is space for a second battery with these dimensions, however it is a tight fit so watch out that you don't short the terminals on the seat subframe.


Tayna is a well recommended company, however make sure whoever you get your batteries from has good processes in place to test batteries if a possible warranty issue arises.

Our batteries are supplied from Manbat who have an excellent distribution network, supply Numax, Lucas, Varta, Optima and many other batteries and have the facilities to test starter and leisure batteries to identify performance and the cause of failure if required.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Jimbothompson (Dec 25, 2013)

OK Chris thanks for info will have a look a what i have.
I can normally source gel type batteries own a model shop but might not be correct rating.
If not will give you a bell do you know rough cost for two batteries
Jim


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Gel batteries aint cheap!!!

You can usually buy two good wet batteries for the price of one Gel type.
You may enjoy trying to work out what actual advantages the Gel battery has over a sealed wet battery.
1. It will not spill if your van is upside down; that is important(?)
2. It should tolerate many more charge and discharge cycles. Whether that means twice as many... I am not sure.

I have a gel battery..... I am waiting for it to show any signs of deterioration before I buy two sealed batteries to replace it.

Alan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have just fitted two wet batteries to our Swift as I am not planning to take the MH down the extreme snowboard runs in Soci this year or next....

I worked on the principal that if I buy two from Tayna and they cost less than half of one from a French company near me then I was effectively doing well. Tayna's service was superb - I was constrained by available space under the seat and spoke to their advisor who matched my needs to what they had for sale.

This was the second time I had used them - the first was in the UK for a ride-one lawn tractor battery - they delivered that within 24 hours....

they apologised that they could not do 24 hour delivery to southern France but did manage it within 47 hours..... incredibly efficient and not expensive.

I chose to fit two identical aged, size, ah etc at the same time since otherwise the older battery may drag down the newer one to the lower level - as already mentioned.

Think what you need, check what the supplier has and then fit - it is not difficult as I found. BUT do ensure it is in parallel so you get twice the ah at 12v since if you did it in series you would get the same ah as one battery but at 24v which may cause considerable damage to fitted equipment.....

Do let us know how it goes...

Dave


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Jimbothompson said:


> OK Chris thanks for info will have a look a what i have.
> I can normally source gel type batteries own a model shop but might not be correct rating.
> If not will give you a bell do you know rough cost for two batteries
> Jim


Good morning Jim,

Thanks for considering us, however I am not geared up to dispatch batteries and would suggest you consider Tayna due to the many good reviews already on MHF.

Regards,
Chrsi


----------

